# Canine tooth broken



## Joao Freitas (May 31, 2012)

Hi, my mali have a problem she broke a canine, and now i dont no what to do, im preparing to the mondioring championship, but now i dont no if she have pain, or if i put a new artificial tooth if he brolke again, sorry for my bad english.


----------



## Annamarie Somich (Jan 7, 2009)

Is it the upper or the lower canine?

Here are some threads concerning broken teeth, crowns, etc. Hopefully this will be a start in your research. 
http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f30/how-secure-titanium-canine-caps-21475/
http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f30/rooth-canal-cap-titanium-19082/
http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f25/canine-extraction-v-root-canal-bite-work-23344/
http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f25/root-canals-vs-crowns-vs-extractions-18854/




I am very sorry about this major setback and disappointment since you are so close to the championship trial.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

lots of research available on broken teeth, but in the short term you probably just have to see what the dog can and can't handle, and let the dog determine how far you can go with it ... there are other trials no matter how disappointing the next one might be if it can't make it

find out how much damage and fix it but don't over react and make a small problem worse...if it is an important dog and the money is available, check around find a specialist of COURSE

frustrating ... just like life sometimes


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

if it helps, I do know of some dogs that broke teeth and kept on working without much problem. maybe you will get lucky..


----------



## Joao Freitas (May 31, 2012)

Hi its the lower canine, and we just see the broken theet when he start blooding, because she eat and play without problems.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

I have very limited experience but for what it's worth, our male Boxer broke one of his upper canines probably a little over a year ago I think. We took a couple months off bitework and during that time had a specialist shave it down to it's strongest point. Meaning there is no jagged edge but rather a straight cut across on that tooth.

Since resuming bitework we have seen absolutely no change in him to date (His grips were always incredibly hard and I am pleased that the broken tooth did not change that).

Obviously I don't know that he will always be like this but we have heard of a lot of dogs with broken canines that went on working successfully afterwards. I would definitely recommend seeing a specialist and having it shaved down though. I believe it is more likely to be painful for them if the tooth is jagged.

Best of luck with her


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Joao Freitas said:


> Hi its the lower canine, and we just see the broken theet when he start blooding, because she eat and play without problems.


And pulp is exposed? 

Is the blood from the gums around the tooth?


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

if the tooth bled (BLOOD FROM INSIDE TOOTH), it WILL get worse over time
- doesn't matter that the dog doesn't "show pain" now, because dogs don't show pain like humans
- seems like it is NOT an emergency - now- 
but still needs a CANINE DENTAL SPECIALIST examination in near future
- i'd go to two and compare their exams and recommendations

** dog (long canine teeth) dental work is not as easy as human teeth for root canals, capping, etc 

good luck


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

rick smith said:


> if the tooth bled (BLOOD FROM INSIDE TOOTH), it WILL get worse over time
> - doesn't matter that the dog doesn't "show pain" now, because dogs don't show pain like humans


Yes. This is where I was leading.

If the pulp was exposed, then not only is there probably pain now, but a door to infection is now wide open, and the pain (plus infection coursing through the bloodstream) will increase.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Thats the funny thing with dogs, just because they don't show pain does not mean there is none there. I remember Robbie with the bike incident that ripped open the main artery in his chest, pumping out blood like an idiot, muscles and nerves shredded...and still he sat there happily guarding the decoy, waggin his tail. If it hadn't been for the blood spritzing out a foot every second I wouldn't ahve even guessed anything was wrong...

Just something to keep in mind when looking at a dog...


----------



## Amanda Jones (Mar 6, 2013)

Our lab broke her tooth and we just had it pulled by the vet. I'm not sure what type of work your dog does but unless it's bite work, the procedure seemed pretty quick and easy. Good luck!


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I just had a upper minor canine fixed by a vet that specializes in dentistry. I was going to cap it. He advised me not too. He claimed he has multiple police canines with half broken off canines get caps and 6 months come back with the tooth broken off below the gum line. If there is no pulp exposed your fine...it will be pink if there is pulp exposed if there is just get them to root canal it. they will fill it and put a small layer of cement over the top. the cement on top may come off after some time but that's an easy fix. and your dog can be biting in a day or two after the work. And it will now be the strongest tooth in the dogs mouth...according to my dentist.

Most vets are going to advise pulling it. because they are not dentists and do not perform root canals. tell them you want to keep the tooth. It cost me almost a grand to do though.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

The question about whether there is exposed pulp is crucial, IMO.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

James Downey said:


> Most vets are going to advise pulling it. .... tell them you want to keep the tooth. It cost me almost a grand to do though.


Yes, a Border Terrier in my family had this (root canal on broken canine) done in his early years. The Tufts bill was heart-stopping.

But he was three years old at the time, and now he is seventeen, and the tooth (upper canine, which is usually more stressed than a lower) remains as good as it was the day after the work was done.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Amanda Jones said:


> Our lab broke her tooth and we just had it pulled by the vet. I'm not sure what type of work your dog does but unless it's bite work, the procedure seemed pretty quick and easy. Good luck!


Amanda, please don't forget your bio/intro at http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f20/

Thank you!


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

My female has a 3/4 crown on a canine. Total cost was ~$2800, insurance covered about $2100 of it. No issues since then.

Assuming your dog is young, in which case the pulp cavity is large and likely the break is into the pulp. Getting a crown will mean no working for a few weeks to a month while the crown is made.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Gabor's current dog- broken canines and no crown or cap. No need for them. Root canals done.

Helpers can not tell.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

I just went through this... at very least go see your regular vet or better a dental specialist. The bottom canine is a special tooth to say the least .

My dog was fine at first... even continued working him that day... was going to try to leave it be as it was broken below the gumline... a few weeks/ month later we noticed some changes in his bite... fine during work but after he would spit the sleeve and no real strong desire to play bite.

started him on antibiotics that night... specialist said we had to have an extraction.... plus bone grafting to fill the open space. After the operation he was out about a month or so but only because he ripped his stitches... was expected to be 2 wks.

You may be lucky, you did not mention how low it is broken.


----------



## Joao Freitas (May 31, 2012)

I will put a photo tomorrow, but i speak with the vet, and he tell me theres no big problem, he does shomething, to protect from virus.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Thats the funny thing with dogs, just because they don't show pain does not mean there is none there. I remember Robbie with the bike incident that ripped open the main artery in his chest, pumping out blood like an idiot, muscles and nerves shredded...and still he sat there happily guarding the decoy, waggin his tail. If it hadn't been for the blood spritzing out a foot every second I wouldn't ahve even guessed anything was wrong...
> 
> Just something to keep in mind when looking at a dog...


 Humans don't feel pain as much either when the blood is flowing and they are pumped up with adrenalin. Look at the UFC fights. People have had their arms broken and still wanted to fight. They didn't even feel it.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Ben Thompson said:


> Humans don't feel pain as much either when the blood is flowing and they are pumped up with adrenalin. Look at the UFC fights. People have had their arms broken and still wanted to fight. They didn't even feel it.


Aint that the truth, also when overloaded in adrenalin any sort of anastesia has no effect, we tried knocking the dog out at the vets, after several tries the vet just gave up.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

I think the overall answer to questions like thses should always be "Visit the veterinarian!" Simple reasons, you would not walk around with it for ages if one of your teeth had broken off. Why would you expect your dog to do so? The dog works for you, It deserves the same treatment you would give yourself.


----------



## Joanne Lincoln (Apr 2, 2013)

Don't chance it. It's not worth ruining a good dog. If there's pain it could sour him on bite work. Find a specialist. My friends Mal broke both upper canines (hard hitter) they were replaced with titanium and never gave him trouble again.






QUOTE=Joao Freitas;377572]Hi, my mali have a problem she broke a canine, and now i dont no what to do, im preparing to the mondioring championship, but now i dont no if she have pain, or if i put a new artificial tooth if he brolke again, sorry for my bad english.[/QUOTE]


----------

